# Switching to 3-style questions



## S.S.STAR (Mar 28, 2019)

There is blindfolded help thread already but I have many questions so I decided to make a new thread. If I did wrong, please move this to existing thread. Or this thread can be used for other cubers that are switching to 3-style.

Sorry for bad English because I'm not native English-speaker.



So, my questions are,




1. Switching buffers

I'm currently using UBL/DF buffers since I'm using OP/M2. (and DFr for wings)
So I'm considering for switching buffers to UFR/UF because I heard they are bit better and more algs are available than UBL/DF. And learing corner comms first because M2 for edges is just fine for me now. (I'll learn edge comms after corners.)

Q1-1 How much time did you spend to switching buffers?

I do bigBLD too, so more questions.

Q1-2 There are also corners in 4BLD&5BLD. Should I wait until I can perform corner comms fine or just practice without corners?
Q1-3 In the long term, my buffer for edges will be switched o UF. And then should I switch buffer for wings?

Because If I switch wing buffer to UFr, completely different set of stickers are to be recognized compared to DFr buffer. This will make me confusing. Do I have to overcome or just stick to DFr?



2. Execute order


I'm using letter pairs and know concept of comms but I'm confusing which piece should executed first.
For example, UFR-UBL-UBR is 

[l': [U, R' D2 R]]

and first U moves UBR first. And in my letter pair, there is UBL first.

And UFR-UBL-FUL is

[l': [U2, R' D2 R]]

this time, UBL moves first and there's UBL first too in letter pair.

Of course I can exectue correctly if I think a bit, but it takes quite long especially UFR piece moves during setup.

Q2 There are some tips for recognizing what order to execute comms correctly or I have to drill and practice a lot to be comfortable and that's the only way?


3. Parity

I execute corners first.

Q3 So if there is parity, (targets are odd number) Is it right execute comm last target and random target, (for example, UBR) finish edges, and setup to one of PLL algs?
I'm dealing parity awkwardly now, but I have to fix this in future.



Extra information of me

3BLD 1:10ish avg/ ECCE order/ currectly using OP/M2.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 28, 2019)

It takes about ~2 months (varies according to person to person) to switch and start using the newer buffer algs in your solve. Like I started learning UF/UFR in Jan 2019, and it's only now that I can get somewhat recent solves.

My advice is to just do floating UF till you do not get all the algs.
UBL and UFR are quite similar and UFR is only slightly better. So, you can stick to UF/UBL for a month or two and see how it goes.


----------



## S.S.STAR (Mar 28, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> It takes about ~2 months (varies according to person to person) to switch and start using the newer buffer algs in your solve. Like I started learning UF/UFR in Jan 2019, and it's only now that I can get somewhat recent solves.
> 
> My advice is to just do floating UF till you do not get all the algs.
> UBL and UFR are quite similar and UFR is only slightly better. So, you can stick to UF/UBL for a month or two and see how it goes.



Thanks for advice. Just to clarify, are you saying go for edge comms first and stick to UBL till I can use UFR buffer fine? I can understand your advice but little confused.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 28, 2019)

Just do UF/UFR straight up. Learn corners first, as M2 edges isn't bad. That's advice from a slow blder, but I think that faster people would agree.


----------



## the best d1mnd (Mar 28, 2019)

About parity

I solve parity while memo. You just need to swap UB and UL in ur head like if you get UB while memorizing u must put it on UL's place and the same thing with UL (move it to UB's place). So with this method u didnt need to use any extra moves so it makes solve faster (maybe) 

I hope you understood me cuz i am not native english speaker too


----------



## S.S.STAR (Mar 28, 2019)

PapaSmurf said:


> Just do UF/UFR straight up. Learn corners first, as M2 edges isn't bad. That's advice from a slow blder, but I think that faster people would agree.



Yeah, that's what I will do. Corner comms first, and then edge.




the best d1mnd said:


> About parity
> 
> I solve parity while memo. You just need to swap UB and UL in ur head like if you get UB while memorizing u must put it on UL's place and the same thing with UL (move it to UB's place). So with this method u didnt need to use any extra moves so it makes solve faster (maybe)
> 
> I hope you understood me cuz i am not native english speaker too



That method won't apply with commutators I think?


----------



## the best d1mnd (Mar 28, 2019)

S.S.STAR said:


> Yeah, that's what I will do. Corner comms first, and then edge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, u can use it with comms cuz it will always be even number of edges


----------



## schapel (Mar 28, 2019)

most things here are correct

UF/UFR right away (eka or orozco if you need a transition method)
UF/UR swap for parity
learn comms by set


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 28, 2019)

Eka comms: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IOV_-VRC1ZO2fB-N2iOfPYwXyxSftIKPF67rbu6dB1M
The way it works is set up to LBD, do a comment, undo set up. 

Orozco comms:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GHz0CoNi8HQpewpnh9Lp8cdhYTAwcpp6ipTJEWxbmgo
It is explained on the sheet.


----------



## S.S.STAR (Mar 29, 2019)

the best d1mnd said:


> No, u can use it with comms cuz it will always be even number of edges



Oh I see. I swap two pieces while memo and execute parity alg that switches 2 corners and 2 edges. Thanks!



schapel said:


> most things here are correct
> 
> UF/UFR right away (eka or orozco if you need a transition method)
> UF/UR swap for parity
> learn comms by set



Thanks for advice. But what is 'set' means? Similar algs set or Same sticker set?





PapaSmurf said:


> Eka comms: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IOV_-VRC1ZO2fB-N2iOfPYwXyxSftIKPF67rbu6dB1M
> The way it works is set up to LBD, do a comment, undo set up.
> 
> Orozco comms:
> ...




Eka parity fix looks great, I'll try it. Orzoco also. Thanks for algs!


----------

